# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Here we are, don't say you weren't warned.

## John2b

How many people realise the "new normal" (18 months in to the current pandemic, BTW) is actually just the natural consequence of what humanity has collectively done since ~1980? That's when communism 'failed' and western guvmints unleashed so called "free markets" for the first time in modern history. What clear reasoning warned would happen (Club of Rome, anyone?) was ignored for being inconvenient, has now actually happened - doh! Pandemics, waves of refugees, climate catastrophes, floods, extremism; what more examples are needed? 
So far humanity has experienced just the tip of the ice-burg. Yet our Moronsonic govmint tells us they will determine by public order when life reverts to oblivious consumption, even if it takes another $trillion or two of public expenditure. Scores of businesses stole $100millions in JobKeeper allowances (which were meant to go straight to employees BTW!) and get to keep the spoils, whilst 100,000s of ordinary people will be Robodebted for the odd $100 overpayment here or there. What are the chances that Scotty from Marketing can continue to sell frequent flier points to the terminally grounded? Pretty good actually, given his current approval rating.

----------


## Moondog55

Well I for one [ 1] don't approve of any of them.
But Scotty from marketing is surely one of the worst of a bad bunch.
Now originally I had finger farted Scotty for Merketting and the wurst of the bunch, I should have left it as most of us know what a merkin is and I think this batck of porkbarrel sausages are actually scrapings from the slaughterhouse floor

----------


## Marc

You guys should join "get up" ... you feel right at home there, like wurst in sauce.  :Rofl5: 
Greta Fumblingberg where are you? Make her your pin up girl!

----------


## pharmaboy2

> What clear reasoning warned would happen (Club of Rome, anyone?) was ignored for being inconvenient, has now actually happened - doh! Pandemics, waves of refugees, climate catastrophes, floods, extremism; what more examples are needed?

  You are making a link based on a belief instead of having no opinion and doing research. 
climate catastrophe is just as likely regardless of political system - in fact you could argue that capitalism is more likely to approve of larger scale nuclear power while liberalism has tended towards closing down of nuclear power plants. 
Pandemics are obviously neutral to your political beliefs - extremism likewise, as its driven by fundamentalist religion. 
So the question you should really be asking, is why are you finding it necessary to make tenuous at best connections from disparate issues to link with a singular issue

----------


## Marc

What about the elongated skulls of Paracas?

----------


## METRIX

> H 
>  JobKeeper allowances (which were meant to go straight to employees BTW!) and get to keep the spoils, whilst 100,000s of ordinary people will be Robodebted for the odd $100 overpayment here or there. What are the chances that Scotty from Marketing can continue to sell frequent flier points to the terminally grounded? Pretty good actually, given his current approval rating.

  Jobkeeper was a good idea in principal, unfortunately large businesses that didn't need it put their hands up and took whatever they could grab, with no intentions of handing it out to the employees, many excuses why they could except the real reason which was plain greed. 
I believe Toyota Australia is one of the only companies who paid the full amount back to the gov't, meanwhile all the small businesses were suffering.  https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-07-...nies/100288376

----------


## Marc

I hate HN ...

----------


## intertd6

They have the power to make retrospective legislation to get back every cent if they want. 
Inter

----------


## John2b

> You are making a link based on a belief instead of having no opinion and doing research.

  What link? The list of looming catastrophes facing humanity are a consequence of ignoring the bleeding obvious outcomes of human behaviour for the sake of economic imperatives; you are correct that they are politically agnostic, nor did I suggest otherwise. However like everyone else I am perfectly entitled to have an opinion about the competence or otherwise of our so-called Prime Minister's leadership under the current circumstances.

----------


## pharmaboy2

> What link? The list of looming catastrophes facing humanity are a consequence of ignoring the bleeding obvious outcomes of human behaviour for the sake of economic imperatives; you are correct that they are politically agnostic, nor did I suggest otherwise. However like everyone else I am perfectly entitled to have an opinion about the competence or otherwise of our so-called Prime Minister's leadership under the current circumstances.

  this one
"(18 months in to the current pandemic, BTW) is actually just the natural consequence of what humanity has collectively done since ~1980? That's when communism 'failed' and western guvmints unleashed so called "free markets" for the first time in modern history." 
Pick something that actually can be related to your cause, but nt just list every ill you can think of, and say because capitalism 
Just doesnt make for an intelligent argument - especially pandemic and extremism. 
From the climate perspective, I know you are a "prophet", and I'm more of a "wizard" , but either way its not manifestly obvious that any of your examples are a capitalism problem - there's no argument to even attempt to show it, just a rant, and im pretty sure you are better than that

----------


## John2b

> but nt just list every ill you can think of, and say because capitalism

  First you said I was linking politics; I wasn't. Now you say I am linking capitalism; I am not. 
I think the looming catastrophes are a consequence of neo-economics, the pursuit of which finds all precautionary tales just too inconvenient. Neo-economics is running rampant worldwide, in both free market and centrally controlled economies, under both left and right wing political rule. Ignore the science of pandemics, the disruption caused by inequality of wealth distribution, the depletion of resources, greenhouse gas climate changes causing floods and droughts, &/c. and this is where humanity is - the new normal. Politicians cannot _legislate_ to get back to where we were before! Don't say you weren't warned.

----------


## johnc

> They have the power to make retrospective legislation to get back every cent if they want. 
> Inter

  They do have the power but are very reluctant to use it except in exceptional circumstances. I doubt this government would be interested in going down that road on this particular matter.

----------


## Marc

> I am linking the looming catastrophes to neo-economics, the pursuit of which finds all precautionary tales just too inconvenient. Neo-economics is running rampant worldwide, in both free market and centrally controlled economies, under both left and right wing political rule. Ignore the science of pandemics, the disruption caused by inequality of wealth distribution, the depletion of resources, greenhouse gas climate changes causing floods and droughts, &/c. and this is where humanity is - the new normal. Politicians cannot _legislate_ to get back to where we were before! Don't say you weren't warned.

  Without going into too much detail, particularly avoiding the so called wealth "distribution"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... the conflicts we see today and have lived through for generations back, are not the left against the right or vice versa. Such is a fabrication. The conflict is vertical, and the top is very small and very hidden.  
Most conflicts that had the world as scenario, including the current pandemic, are the result of a calculated strategy by few powerful and faceless characters whose purpose is power.  
This has been the case from the beginning of times. The only difference is the variety of means at the bastards disposition. What was once tribalism, religion or regions, has now turned into who can offer the most protection against real or imaginary enemies. The 'salvation' from eternal damnation is today salvation from war, illness, terrorism or any other form of collective insecurities. The next on offer is the great reset. Surrender you assets to the state, forget all debt, receive a payment to subsist, and be happy forfeiting all freedom.

----------

